# Good slingshots?



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello guys! I’m trying to find a good slingshot to get back into it. I used to shoot through the fork with tubes but I just found out that flatbands are way better for long range. At the moment I’m looking at the simpleshot axiom poly and the Ppmg+ the gamekeeper slingshots. Any recommendations you guys have?


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

I am new to this as well and finding my way. Here is what I have learned thus far:

Wire frame slingshots can be converted into good shooters with proper bands - either flats or light tubes. Wrist rocket slingshots have some ergonomic advantages - again, re-band it with flats or tubes.

Good form and a consistent shot sequence is essential. The best custon slingshot will not correct band form.

It is also important to match the bandset to the ammo and your draw length. Lots of good advice on the forum - just ask.

My favorites thus far:

Ergo - Pocket Predator Hathcock Target Sniper.

Multi-grip (hammer grip, pinch grip or thumb braced) Simple Shot Scout.

Hammer Grip - Jorg Sprave's Rambone 2.0

Custom - Kit Fox Hybrid by A+ Slingshots - this is my current go-to slingshot - it is hand-made, hammer grip that can be attached to the Wolf Claw arm brace, designed to shoot 1/2" steel shot and designed to be shot instinctively.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd get the Axiom Poly - esp. as a first frame. Though the new Axiom Ocularis is more versatile (Its one I am keen on owning). The Simple Shot Scout is also a great frame to consider - as its allows for various attachment methods and hand positions)

Personally I'm not a big fan of the PPMG - but many guys really like them.

It would make sense to get a few different frames if you can which are specific hold types - you may find you resonate more with a certain grip.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I'll second what Matt said about the Axiom Poly/Ocularis or the Scout. If you are in the USA, it's a no brainer to buy from Simple Shot. If you have big hands and want to try an offset frame, you might want to consider something from Pocket Predator like the Sideshooter or Scorpion or HTS.

You can always pick up the PPMG or a Targa later on if you want to build the collection.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

What urbanshooter said. I still have the Scout as a preference after many months.

Also i'm waiting for the 3 Mini Taurus deal from Hays (a no-brainer), cause I've medium sized hands.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Scout shooter since day one, many years ago.

Can wholeheartedly recommend.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good Slingshot? :question:

I've never met a bad one!!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

How goes it Vic?

Git ya a Scout, a Scorpion, and an HTS. They'll allow catering to all moods and impulses whilst in Newbiehood and beyond.

The Trio of Triumph? Yes. Yes they are. :king:


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

My two options would be the Axiom Poly and the Ppmg+. Very close tie imo. Anybody who’s used the ppmg+ who can tell me their opinion? I was decent a shooting, could hit cans from a couple feet away. Like 10-15 feet.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Hulla Baloo said:


> How goes it Vic?
> 
> Git ya a Scout, a Scorpion, and an HTS. They'll allow catering to all moods and impulses whilst in Newbiehood and beyond.
> 
> The Trio of Triumph? Yes. Yes they are. :king:


I've heard a lot of good reviews from the scout


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

Vic R said:


> My two options would be the Axiom Poly and the Ppmg+. Very close tie imo. Anybody who's used the ppmg+ who can tell me their opinion? I was decent a shooting, could hit cans from a couple feet away. Like 10-15 feet.


The Ppmg+ is a great shooter and work of art. You can see my review of it on the Proshot website.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

Allst said:


> Vic R said:
> 
> 
> > My two options would be the Axiom Poly and the Ppmg+. Very close tie imo. Anybody who's used the ppmg+ who can tell me their opinion? I was decent a shooting, could hit cans from a couple feet away. Like 10-15 feet.
> ...


Thanks! You think that's fine for a semi beginner slingshot then? The thing I don't know how to do is grip the slingshot in any way besides the usual.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Only thing about the PPMG and being a beginner if fork hits. A cheaper Poly will shrug them off better and won't have you weeping into your pillow at night.


----------



## Vic R (Feb 18, 2019)

mattwalt said:


> Only thing about the PPMG and being a beginner if fork hits. A cheaper Poly will shrug them off better and won't have you weeping into your pillow at night.


So besides that there's no other problems?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nope - Its a good looking frame.


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

Vic R said:


> Allst said:
> 
> 
> > Vic R said:
> ...


For a semi-beginner I would recommend a Pocket Predator Scorpion. Its a great relatively inexpensive frame that has a pinch grip and fork hits can be shrugged off and rubbed out. If you like the Scorpion, after a bit of practice shooting without fork hits, step up to the PPMG.


----------



## Moorman (May 29, 2016)

I just went with the PPMG had a few fork hits in the beginning but soon mastered it. Its a great set up, I think that you will be very impressed with it.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

There are always multiple options before deciding which is best for your needs:

*Option A *- If you have some basic tools such as an electric jigsaw, rasps and files, you could make your own slingshot using 22 mm (0.86 inches) thick Baltic birch plywood, based on an existing design (look at the templates on this forum).

3 - 4 hours of work should yield a nicely finished slingshot: the phase many in the forum appear to dislike intensely is sanding, but it's worth doing properly. Water-based wood sealant can give a very nice finish.

*Option B *- Making a bent metal rod slingshot using either 8 mm aluminium rod or 6 mm stainless steel rod is challenging at first (look into rod benders, good investment, multiple slingshots...), but the final product is very sturdy (safe), very compact to fit inside any pocket, and can be made for either tubes or flat bands.

*Option C* - If you know what to look for when out and about in the forest, a natural fork could be something to make and shoot with: there are plenty of forum members who have advanced making knowledge to share with you when you run into problems. NB: Wood grain direction is a key issue (risk of sudden breakage).

*Option D* - Look at slingshots made by Saunders USA, in particular their "Wing" slingshot, which has a unique design for flat bands, and will protect the shooter's hand very efficiently in case of bad pouch releases and fork hits. The shooting style takes some getting used to, but it's main merit is that it considerably reduces wrist torsion thanks to very low forks, and thus improves accuracy. Here is the direct link: https://sausa.com/product/wing-wrist-rocket-flatband-slingshot/

*Option E* - consider buying a low-fork Chinese-made slingshot, which these days are mostly made of 304 stainless steel or titanium, have excellent fiber optic sights, reliable flat band clamps, and are ergonomically designed. The Chinese like to use small pouches for 8-9 mm steel ammo, but this is fine for target practice at 10 yards. Using a cheek-based anchor point and appropriate shooting techniques, these slingshots are capable of 1 inch groups at 10 yards: I frequently achieve 1.5 inch groups, based on daily practice. Here a link to the so-called "chasing dragon" design, with a 5 cm (2 inch) inner fork width, which I personally use and find extremely pleasant and accurate to shoot:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/New-Slingshot-Hunting-Stainless-steel-Catapult-LED-Sight-Flat-rubber-band-Outdoor-Shooting-High-Quality-Slingshots/2934060_32847791391.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.53.35187ee9WDw78G

Aliexpress is where to order Chinese slingshots, just make sure that you always look at the customer satisfaction ratings of the online sellers concerned before placing your order. If you do receive a faulty product after 3-4 (free) shipping, you can either come to an agreement directly with the seller, or open a "dispute", where Aliexpress will take steps to resolve the issue e.g. a full refund in certain cases. Steer clear of anything not made of stainless steel or titanium, or not specified.

From my personal experience, two reliable online sellers at Aliexpress include: "Mr. Yang outdoors supplies store" and "PIAO YU outdoor store". Both have very good customer service, and will replace faulty parts.

If you are willing to pay shipment costs, you will find some very interesting Chinese slingshot designs at Engtaobao (www.engtaobao.com) not always available at Aliexpress: At Engtaobao, you make separate payments for the product order and the shipment. This option can be fairly expensive in terms of shipping costs above a certain package weight; check this carefully.

Yes, there are indeed numerous options. Picking the right combo also implies a better learning curve and faster results, albeit that regular training is essential to reach consistent performance levels in this challenging sport.

My 5 cents worth...


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

For under $20, you can get all you need to shoot a slingshot like a sniper.... Just get the Predator Smart Clamps for wire frame slingshots and a slingshot Go to: http://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html scroll down to the third thing/item... under prices and options highlight the option for the frame plus the clamps with aiming groove... $15.95.... buy a pound or two of 3/8" ammo and you'll be set for a long time.

Set it up like below:










If you like how you shoot with that, then it's up to you whether you simply stay with that frame or go to something else.


----------



## Allst (May 12, 2018)

So many excellent choices. That's the nice thing about this sport. However the Ppmg+ is a beauty.


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Pebble Shooter said:


> There are always multiple options before deciding which is best for your needs: . . . . . . .. . . . . .


This is one of the most helpful posts I have ever seen.

Congratulations and thank you very much.

Mike


----------

